# Puking up last night's dinner...whole?



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, so yesterday morning, I woke up to Ryou puking in his crate. I never got the chance to see it, because by the time I was aware of this, he'd eaten it again. So this morning, he did it again, but this time he wouldn't touch it. And the smell was absolutely horrific. So I went to look and see what it looked like, and it was completely...as he'd eaten it last night. Now, I fed him and Amaya at about 2:30 in the morning (yeah, I know, I'm a late night person), and it's now 9:50, so that's 7 hours. I would think that the food would be digested, or at least partly???

His poops have also been less than stellar, but I thought little of it, hoping that it's just been all the holiday festivities and whatnot, all the extra treats.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd fast him for a full day. Then give a half portion bone in chicken meal the following day. See how he does with that and reassess his condition.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I feed them generally once every day to every other day, and since Christmas, that's what I've been doing, is fasting them a day, then feeding them every other day. The first night it was all chicken (a chicken back and a chicken leg quarter) with a couple of turkey tails. He puked that up. I fasted him a day.

Sorry, I totally spaced that it's been two days since he puked the first time. It's too early for me, considering I went to bed at 5:00 in the morning...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is he used to eating turkey tails?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, they've been having them quite often with their dinners to help keep fat on them for about two months now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Any chance he ate an inanimate object? Is he vomiting constantly? What's his total body condition like?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

His body condition is fine. I talked to Rachel earlier, and she told me to check his abdomen, and all seemed fine. She says she thinks it's still holiday upset from everything going on. I'm gonna try what she suggested, which is to feed them chicken backs every other day for a week. She said it happened to her once, that Peyton threw up a previous meal that was completely undigested.

It's not constant vomit. Just in the mornings, while I'm trying to sleep. haha. It was also only the pork that came back up, no chicken at all. So I'm thinking that part of the meal was digested.


----------

